# BE portafilter coming undone mid pour



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

don't know if anyone else has had this but my portafilter has started to gradually rotate itself, as if to undo it, mid pour. It's not causing a problem yet but I feel if it does ever come out with, what should be, 9 bar of pressure behind it, it would cause a lot of damage to anything under it and make for a long clean up. Any ideas to what might cause this?

the machine isn't very old after sage replaced it from a separate issue in January. I am fairly certain that they sent a brand new machine out so I would be supported if it is just 'wear and tear' that has caused it.

Tim


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Is there anything lodged in the grooves where the portafilter clips in by the shower head at all? Just strange for it to move once in place and maybe something is stopping it going to full lock. Given it a good clean might be some coffee grind, oil or grease on it.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Not sure what might be causing it, but I only half turned the pf the other day and started the machine. I can confirm 9 bar of pressure sent it flying mid pour, smashing my glass and sending coffee flying everywhere.

While you have this problem I'd advise manually holding it in place to prevent this.


----------



## kwadsncoffee (May 2, 2019)

Thank you both for the advice, I will try cleaning the mechanism to see if that might be causing it.



CocoLoco said:


> While you have this problem I'd advise manually holding it in place to prevent this.


 Ouch! That does sound like a problem.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

kwadsncoffee said:


> Thank you both for the advice, I will try cleaning the mechanism to see if that might be causing it.
> 
> Ouch! That does sound like a problem.


 It's like a hammer being thrown though the air. Luckily it didn't hit me in the nuts. 😁


----------

